# Bluff City Blues 100



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

This year’s BCB 100 would be my first century. I started this ride last year, but hit a dog at 25 miles out and went down. The ride starts on Beal Street in downtown Memphis. The route more or less follows the Mississippi River Trail north of town. It’s a 50-mile out and back loop that runs along and up and down the river bluff. The MRT is one of the more popular area rides. There are pretty rolling hills, some flat stretches and a couple of good climbs up and down the bluff. One of which is a 14% climb. I did not take as many pictures as I normally do because I was working to keep up. Coming back into town, I was feeling good and got the camera out to record the final stretch home. I saw and heard something bounce on the road, but I thought it was something kicked up by the bike in front of me. About a half mile down the road I noticed I had hit the battery cover and that bounce was my camera battery. I did drive back and find it after the ride. The weather was perfect and the century went a lot easier than I thought it would.

1.	RBR’s Hansomrob ready for the start
2.	The start on Beal Street.
3.	First sag.
4.	Cruising through the forest
5.	View from the bluff.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

1.	The second sag was at a park with a fishing lake. The first colors of fall I’ve seen,
2.	My Nag by the lake.
3.	Past the cotton fields.
4. Typical country store used for sags
5.	Along the bottom of the bluff.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

1.	Coming back into town
2.	Proof.


----------



## MTT (Oct 14, 2005)

So what happened with the dog? Was it attacking or did it just run out? Did it, and/or you get injured?

MTT


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

I've always wanted to ride along the Mississippi.

Nice report and nice first.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

MTT said:


> So what happened with the dog? Was it attacking or did it just run out? Did it, and/or you get injured?
> 
> MTT


There were 3 dogs and they just ran out. I lost track of one behind the bike next to me. He shot out from in front of that bike and I T-boned him. I went down, dog ran off. Only real damage was a busted helment, busted computer sender, slightley bent handlebar and my front wheel needed truing. I was able to ride home. The dogs were not there this year.


----------



## MTNMAN (Feb 21, 2005)

Congrats on your first 100. Nice ride report. Got a kick out of the guy in the "Captain Morgan Rum" pose.


----------

